
Blocking all Email from Bulk Email Senders - neltnerb
http://neltnerb.tumblr.com/post/91372064171/blocking-all-email-from-a-bulk-email-sender
======
dang
"Show HN" is for something you've made that people can play with. A blog post
doesn't count as a Show HN, so we've taken that out of the title here. For
more information, see the Show HN guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
neltnerb
Thanks for the clarification.

------
snowwrestler
> So really these companies cater almost exclusively to businesses which are
> too small to actually manage bulk emailing, but who want to send their
> newsletter or whatever garbage to everyone on the internet. Screw those
> people.

This is just not true. Almost no major company develops or hosts their own
email marketing. Both Microsoft and Apple use ExactTarget, for example, a
major ESP which was recently bought by SalesForce.

This whole post is pointless. Professional bulk senders honor opt-outs because
their entire business depends on staying in the good graces of ISPs and
blacklists. So if you know an email is coming from Constant Contact, then you
also know that you can trust the opt-out link--so just click it.

------
IgorPartola
Or just block any email with the word "unsubscribe" in the body. You will of
course have a hell of a time white-listing addresses you do mean to get emails
from.

